# 23 and looking insurance on a gtr



## mr s14 (Mar 16, 2010)

as title says im living in ireland and looking for insurance on a 96 gtr, any companies in ireland that would cover me


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

don't tell the insurer that you're 23 tell them you're nee san....japanese for 23 i believe, then they'll think the car belongs to the company and they might do it for free for the publicity.


----------



## Turks (Apr 11, 2007)

From what I have heard, Insurance is expensive as it is in Ireland, let alone being 23 and a GTR. 

How many years no-claims bonus do you have?
How long have you been driving?
What previous cars have you had? 


Turks.


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

I got insured at 21 on my R32 GTR with Quinn for 1600
Cant see them being so nice now though!


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Have you being on to AXA at all.There not to bad ,but I would go in and ask face to face and if that doesn't work just get someone to put you as a named driver, could be a lot cheaper and with in a year or two sure you'll be 25.I can,t see you getting insured for less than 2000 euro.Best of luck with it anyway.Have you bought the car already or just thinking about it.The reason I am asking is there is a very nice gtr for sale on one of the sites over here going for peanuts.I don't know the lad selling it but I would know the car and it's very nice.If I hadn't got one already I 'd buy it.Anyway hope you get a cheap enough quote:thumbsup: .


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

iano C said:


> Have you being on to AXA at all.There not to bad ,but I would go in and ask face to face and if that doesen't work just get someone to put you as a named driver, could be a lot cheaper and with in a year or two sure you'll be 25.I can,t see you getting insured for less than 2000 euro.Best of luck with it anyway.Have you bought the car already or just thinking about it.The reason I am asking is there is a very nice gtr for sale on one of the sites over here going for peanuts.I don't know the lad selling it but I would know the car and it very nice.If I hadn't got one already I 'd buy it.Anyway hope you get a cheap enough quote:thumbsup: .


i would advise caution with the named driver option. Insurers are clamping down on this at the moment :
BBC News - Parents 'breaking law' on car insurance


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

I didn't know it was against the law, awell you learn something new everyday.I know it's lying in a way and maybe it's best to be out stright and honest and hope for the best.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Well apparently it's against the law here in the U.K. 
I wouldn't really know about the law over there in Ireland but I would guess it would be similar in this regard.


----------

